# Pex shower install



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks great for pex. What the hell happened on the left


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> Looks great for pex. What the hell happened on the left


What happened to his intro?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

He photo bombed us


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats a very neat job :thumbup:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry, refuse to do those jobs in pex.

Copper all the way.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

plumbum105 said:


> View attachment 28727


 Even though I loathe Pex, it's Okay looking work. Glad to see ya got it boca plated, capped and ready to go. Either way, I give you a pass.:thumbsup:


----------



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> What happened to his intro?


How do I post an intro?


----------



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)

How do I post an intro?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

In the intro section.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

plumbum105 said:


> How do I post an intro?


 Wow. An intro 2 years later.


----------

